# New York city



## cda (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone visit manhatan and use either the hop on hop off bus tour run by either Gray line or City sights??

Any good reviews or bad??

Just will be in town for a couple of days and wife cannot walk that much, so just trying to get an overview of the city

Any other suggestions welcomed


----------



## texasbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Been on GrayLine many times, and enjoyed it immensely. I never rent a car, and it's a great way to see the City. MTA is also a wonderful way to get around, but you don't see much. Gray Line also has a  Brooklyn loop; don't miss that. Buy a 48 hour pass on Grayline, and a one day-unlimited ride metrocard, and you'll not regret it.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2010)

Tex

Thanks I was looking at some reviews online and neither company seemed to have good comments about them, but do not know any other options to meet our needs unless we taxi it.


----------



## texasbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I've travelled to NY more than I've travelled anywhere, and I enjoy them whenever the weather is nice. I'm curious to check the reviews now.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry I look at tripadvisor

And put in either city sights or grayline bus tours for manhatan

Most of the time the reviewers are very close

I try to look at as many reviews on it and consider the source


----------



## texasbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Ya, I looked at some of them. I'm sure some are very valid, however, lot's of them complain about things like traffic.... Are you kidding me? It's Graylines fault there's traffic in NYC? I also saw complaints about "deluxe" packages with tickets to all other kinds of attractions. I'd just go on the bus ride, especially with it being your first time ever in NYC. I'm sure it's not for everyone, but it's a great way to see the City.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 29, 2010)

Be adventurous try the:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/cash-cab/

You may get some code questions


----------



## jar546 (Sep 29, 2010)

I always stay in Manhattan and use taxis and the subway to get around depending on the time of day.  Mostly we walk just about everywhere.  Only go to Brooklyn or the Bronx for special places.  Lots to see.  If you have not been there your neck will be sore.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2010)

Jr

Thanks for the info

My wife cannot walk far and does not like subs

She can handle the taxi though

Staying in manhatan any suggestions on places to eat


----------



## texasbo (Sep 29, 2010)

I like Sparks Steakhouse; http://www.sparkssteakhouse.com/ , old Mafia hangout. It's where John Gotti had Paul Castelano (sp?) knocked off. Within walking distance of Midtown, but if your wife is having trouble, you'll want to take a cab.


----------

